# Really bad puppy diarrhea



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, and apologies for any TMI descriptions this early! 

Dotty is coming up for 14 weeks and so far has been fine but this morning she went for a poop in her crate (solid) and every poop after has become more and more loose and is mucousy. She is eating and drinking fine and is still playful. She was just laid on my Son's lap and did a little trump which resulted in her pooping a little :blushing: One of her earlier poops had the tiniest trace of blood, but there has been none in any of the others.

Any advice please? I have read about chicken and rice, but I have no chicken in! She is eating Red Mills Puppy at the moment.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Don't know much about this dog food but has your pup been ok on this until now?? Maybe try several smaller meals today and see how the pup is in the morning then maybe a visit to the vet.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you got any white fish in? Or can you get to a Spar/Iceland/Supermarket and get enough fish or chicken for a couple of days? If it hasn't cleared up by then I'd be off to the vets as soon as they re-open on Tuesday, or if it's really bad I'd ring their emergency number as she's so young.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I, personally, would absolutely not be leaving, or trying to self remedy, a 14 week old puppy with bloodied mucous diarrhoea!

Emergency vets today.


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

It is the very tiniest of trace of blood. In fact had I not squidged it in the tissue I wouldn't have even noticed it. She is absolutely fine in herself; eating, drinking, playing so I really don't think it is necessary to get the Emergency Vet involved. If she was poorly or off I wouldn't hesitate.

She was on Wagg (don't tell me off, I thought all pup food was the same until looking on here!) I took her off it this morning and tried the Redmill, which she seems to be okay with in so much as eating it. Her pooh was very loose before she tried the Redmill so it is something prior to that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tara 76 said:


> It is the very tiniest of trace of blood. In fact had I not squidged it in the tissue I wouldn't have even noticed it. She is absolutely fine in herself; eating, drinking, playing so I really don't think it is necessary to get the Emergency Vet involved. If she was poorly or off I wouldn't hesitate.
> 
> She was on Wagg (don't tell me off, I thought all pup food was the same until looking on here!) I took her off it this morning and tried the Redmill, which she seems to be okay with in so much as eating it. Her pooh was very loose before she tried the Redmill so it is something prior to that.


If you have taken her straight off Wagg and onto Red Mills, with no gradual transition, then I would guess that is your problem.

However - if she were mine, I still would not leave it. Young puppies can go down hill frighteningly fast when they have upset stomachs, so for the sake of at least a phonecall to the vet, I would not risk it.


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

SixStar said:


> If you have taken her straight off Wagg and onto Red Mills, with no gradual transition, then I would guess that is your problem.
> 
> However - if she were mine, I still would not leave it. Young puppies can go down hill frighteningly fast when they have upset stomachs, so for the sake of at least a phonecall to the vet, I would not risk it.


Ah you have made me worry now  I will give them a ring although I am quite sceptical when they have an emergency callout of £85!

She had the loose pooh's before I tried her on the Redmill so I am not sure what could have caused it.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tara 76 said:


> Ah you have made me worry now  I will give them a ring although I am quite sceptical when they have an emergency callout of £85!
> 
> She had the loose pooh's before I tried her on the Redmill so I am not sure what could have caused it.


You should be able to take her in, they probably won't come out to you - but, yes, there will be an out of hours fee.

Let us know what they say.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would still take her in to see a vet young pups can go down hill so quickly bloody mucousy diarreah in a 14 week old puppy is not right. It could be nothing more than the change in food but it is best seen and checked out. Don't take risks with a young puppy and diarreah.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

I had this with one of my girls and was telling the receptionist she knew we had all jabs so she had a word with vet and they prescribed a tummy settler, was about £15 and they didnt need to see her. Unless it carried on over 24 hours. X


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Doguiesrus said:


> I had this with one of my girls and was telling the receptionist she knew we had all jabs so she had a word with vet and they prescribed a tummy settler, was about £15 and they didnt need to see her. Unless it carried on over 24 hours. X


Thank you  I have just spoken with the Emergency Vet and as she is fine in herself and it was only a trace of blood I am to starve her for 24 hours and then give her bland food; Chicken & rice or scrambled egg. So here comes the stupid question; how do you make puppy scrambled egg? And chicken and rice-chicken breast and white rice? :001_huh:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tara 76 said:


> Thank you  I have just spoken with the Emergency Vet and as she is fine in herself and it was only a trace of blood I am to starve her for 24 hours and then give her bland food; Chicken & rice or scrambled egg. So here comes the stupid question; how do you make puppy scrambled egg? And chicken and rice-chicken breast and white rice? :001_huh:


Are you not taking her in then? Sorry, but I would not be happy starving a 14 week puppy for 24 hours either.

Scrambled eggs - made same way you would make it for yourself, but no milk or butter, just water.


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Are you not taking her in then? Sorry, but I would not be happy starving a 14 week puppy for 24 hours either.
> 
> Scrambled eggs - made same way you would make it for yourself, but no milk or butter, just water.


Hmmm all you seem to be doing is making me worry. The vet has said there is no need to bring her in and it was her recommendation to starve for 24 hours and if no better after that, then bring her in. Thank you for the scrambled egg tip; it was the milk I was confused with as I know pups shouldn't have milk. I just wanted confirmation that it was just egg and water


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tara 76 said:


> Hmmm all you seem to be doing is making me worry. The vet has said there is no need to bring her in and it was her recommendation to starve for 24 hours and if no better after that, then bring her in. Thank you for the scrambled egg tip; it was the milk I was confused with as I know pups shouldn't have milk. I just wanted confirmation that it was just egg and water


Sorry but if I was in your situation (as I have been many times with pups over the years), then yes, I would be worried.

But anyway - your dog, your call. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Sorry but if I was in your situation (as I have been many times with pups over the years), then yes, I would be worried.
> 
> But anyway - your dog, your call. Hope she's better soon.


I cannot force a vet to see her when they are closed  Of course I am worried as she is my baby, but as we speak she is bounding around the place without a care in the world. If she is still the same tomorrow morning then I will definitely be ringing them again.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tara 76 said:


> I cannot force a vet to see her when they are closed  Of course I am worried as she is my baby, but as we speak she is bounding around the place without a care in the world. If she is still the same tomorrow morning then I will definitely be ringing them again.


All vets have a duty to provide emergency care, and must have provisions in place to cater for out of hours treatment - whether at your usual practice with your usual vet, or at another practice designated for OOH care in your local area.

Like I say though, she's your dog and you can only do what you feel is right.


----------



## mybestfriends (Aug 22, 2013)

How's your puppy today? I hope doing better.
When my golden retriever (Zeus) was a puppy he had his bouts with diarrhea and it is alarming....so I know exactly how you feel. I would call the vet and each time go through the process of dog food (quantity/type), what activities has he been doing, recent timeline on heartworm/flea & tick given and then a vet visit/check up and feces test for parasites, blood, etc.

He's a retriever and LOVES to put everything in his mouth when he's outside (twigs, acorns, mushrooms, leaves, deer/rabbit poop, lizards, frogs, u name it!) 
So it was not uncommon for the vet to treat his diarrhea (particularly if it had some mucous in it or some blood) for guardia/parasites. 

But most important thing is if either blood or mucous in a dog's poop...definitely contact your local vet.. 

The vet also gave Zeus some Pro Pectalin tabs for his diarrhea. In fact, to this day...if Zeus goes to the groomer and they let him drink the soapy water or eat the soapy/bubbles...he gets diarrhea...so I give him some Pro Pectalin tabs and in a day/two..the diarrhea is gone. 

He just has a real sensitive stomach. It also took me a while to find a quality dog food that he could digest easily and not have the runs! It's grain free and has Turkey in it . Here in the states its by Breeders Choice called Avoderm. It gets a 5 star rating from Dog Food Advisor-so that's good. He couldn't handle fish, chicken, lamb or beef very well. And transitioning slowly from one type to the next....really took a while so it was a long process but well worth it....cause we LOVE our pets. :smile5:


----------

